# Hack for Jump Ahead/Jump Back Times?



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Is there a hack to change the 30 second jump forward time? I'd like it to be about 24 seconds for football games.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Not on TiVo itself, but for example kmttg virtual Remote has "Skip minutes ahead" and "Skip minutes back" functions where you can enter whatever jump times you want (including numbers less than 1 such as 0.4 for 24 seconds). You can also serve up the virtual remote functionality via a web page so it can run on any device with a web browser if you don't want to use the machine running kmttg directly.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

if it's Brady and the Patriots 24 sec. are too long. They need only 12-14 seconds skip


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

GoodSpike said:


> Is there a hack to change the 30 second jump forward time? I'd like it to be about 24 seconds for football games.


The solution for that is to do a quick Replay-Advance combo... 8sec back, 30sec ahead... ~22sec. Boom, done.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

leswar said:


> if it's Brady and the Patriots 24 sec. are too long. They need only 12-14 seconds skip


That is a problem with the Oregon Ducks too, but with teams that go fast there's less need to FF. And you seldom have two teams together that go fast. Ideally you'd need two different times if you had one team that was fast between plays.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> The solution for that is to do a quick Replay-Advance combo... 8sec back, 30sec ahead... ~22sec. Boom, done.


I was trying to see if that worked with ordinary TV and didn't think it did, but it's hard to tell. But if it does, that will work! Thanks!


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> The solution for that is to do a quick Replay-Advance combo... 8sec back, 30sec ahead... ~22sec. Boom, done.


It worked fairly well. The game I tested it on both teams were going pretty slow, so 30 seconds was usually okay, but a jump back worked well if it wasn't.

Still, I'd like 25 seconds, or 23 seconds. Anything adjustable.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> The solution for that is to do a quick Replay-Advance combo... 8sec back, 30sec ahead... ~22sec. Boom, done.


Just to update, back then forward works better than forward than back. I think it has to do with back being instant and forward being FF. Twice doing forward then back I ended up in the exact same place I started!

Still, I would like the ability to adjust. 25 seconds is a lot better (and I typically use FF for commercials--although I will admit the 30 second jump works well for football game commercials.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

GoodSpike said:


> Just to update, back then forward works better than forward than back. * I think it has to do with back being instant and forward being FF.* Twice doing forward then back I ended up in the exact same place I started!


You may want to review this post, here, discussing the different configurable options for the ADVANCE button.

see: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10730728


----------

